# CPU AIO Wasserkühlung Neuling



## AntiFanboy (13. August 2021)

hallo,

ich habe vor ein paar tagen den gebrauchten PC von nem kumpel gekauft - details siehe signatur
verbaut ist eine arctic liquid freezer 1 welcher schon 2-3 jahre auf dem buckel hat - wenn man ihn "schüttelt" hört man jedenfalls schon das wasser plätschern (was ja nicht so geil sein soll was ich gelesen habe - lässt sich jedoch auch nicht vermeiden)
verbaut ist es so, dass die lüfter oben die luft ansaugen und durch den radiator ins gehäuse drücken - also push-betrieb
die temps beim stresstest liegen bei max. 90°, beim zocken 60-70° und idle 35°  ca
vorne blasen 2x 140mm lüfter ins gehäuse rein und hinten 1x 140mm raus (folgendes gehäuse habe ich: https://www.caseking.de/Corsair-Obs...-schwarz-Window-GECS-065.html?tplview=desktop )

sollte ich hier nachdenken eine neue AIO kühlung zu besorgen? oder sind die temps ok und wäre jetzt noch nicht nötig?

da ich gerade ein bisschen in "aufrüststimmung" bin, hab ich mir mal andere AIO angesehen und bin auf folgende gestoßen:






						GOLDEN FIELD ICY Chill Series CPU Kühler 360mm AIO Wasserkühlung RGB Liquid Cooler mit Kühler Wasser Kühlsystem für Desktop-PC Intel AMD Sockel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

GOLDEN FIELD ICY Chill Series CPU Kühler 360mm AIO Wasserkühlung RGB Liquid Cooler mit Kühler Wasser Kühlsystem für Desktop-PC Intel AMD Sockel - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de
				




sind 360mm nötig? die RGB beleuchtung würde mir gefallen
falls 360mm op sind gäbe es ja noch die 240mm version






						ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 240 A-RGB - Multi-kompatibler All-in-One CPU AIO Wasserkühler mit A-RGB, kompatibel mit Intel & AMD, effiziente PWM-gesteuerte Pumpe, Lüftergeschwindigkeit: 200-1800 RPM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 240 A-RGB - Multi-kompatibler All-in-One CPU AIO Wasserkühler mit A-RGB, kompatibel mit Intel & AMD, effiziente PWM-gesteuerte Pumpe, Lüftergeschwindigkeit: 200-1800 RPM - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de
				




der nachfolger von meiner mit RGB






						be quiet! Kit Watercooling Be Quiet Pure Loop Wasserkühlung, 240 mm, Schwarz, BW006: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

be quiet! Kit Watercooling Be Quiet Pure Loop Wasserkühlung, 240 mm, Schwarz, BW006 - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de
				




vorteil hier, dass sie nachfüllbar wäre

oder habt ihr gänzlich andere vorschläge?
RGB beleuchtung (dezent wie bei den modellen, wo nur der ring beleuchtet ist sagen mir mehr zu bzw würden zum rest passen) wäre schon ganz nett und schmerzgrenze sind 80-100€



bitte keine diskussion ob luftkühlung nicht reichen würde - ja dessen bin ich mir bewusst, aber ich will mir den krampfhaften einbau einer fetten cpu kühlung nicht antun und optisch find ich es auch nicht schick


----------



## sinchilla (13. August 2021)

Die aktuelle Konfiguration finde ich suboptimal, entgegen der Physik drückst du von oben kalte Luft nach unten, Versuch es Mal umgekehrt, damit saugst du zwar vorgewärmte Luft an, aber hast eventuell trotzdem bessere Werte. Meine AIO saugt vorne kalte Luft an und pustet sie ins Gehäuse. Sämtliche Werte im grünen Bereich.


----------



## AntiFanboy (13. August 2021)

> Passen 360mm überhaupt in dein Gehäuse?



auf der caseking seite steht folgendes: 1x max. 240/280/360 mm (Deckel)
also geh ich mal davon aus, dass es passen würde

von einer front mount halte ich nicht viel außer abstand, da die GPU (referenzmodell von asus, keine custom kühlung - daher von haus aus schon wärmer) dann die warme luft abbekommt - außerdem sollte man den radiator (zumindest hab ich es immer so gelesen) nicht vertikal sondern horizontal verbauen

die kalte luft wird doch durch den radiator gedrückt (und somit für die CPU beste kühlleistung erbracht?) und vom luftstrom der von vorne kommt bzw. vom hinteren lüfter abgesaugt? oder vesteh ich hier was falsch?
und wenn ich die lüfter so montiere, dass er die luft vom gehäse ansaugt und rausbefördert (nach oben), saugt er ja tzdm die wärmere luft vom gehäuse an - auch wenn kühle luft reinkommt durch die front


----------



## Crujach (13. August 2021)

Die Temperaturen sind doch in Ordnung. 

ich würde aber auch die Lüfter am Radiator im Deckel umdrehen, eventuell verbessern sich die Temps um 1-2 Grad.


----------



## AntiFanboy (13. August 2021)

kann mir jemand erklären wieso es anders rum mehr sinn macht?
ich meine, wenn ich die lüfter unten hinschraube oder umdrehe, saugt er ja die warme luft von innen durch den radiator? für die kühlleistung müsste es doch besser sein wenn ich die kältere luft von draußen durchblase?
klar es kommt vorne kühle luft rein, die wärmt sich aber durch die GPU ja auf und ist somit wärme als die luft, die durch den deckel gesaugt wird

oder hab ich wo einen denk/logik fehler?


----------



## IICARUS (14. August 2021)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Versuch es Mal umgekehrt, damit saugst du zwar vorgewärmte Luft an, aber hast eventuell trotzdem bessere Werte.





Crujach schrieb:


> ich würde aber auch die Lüfter am Radiator im Deckel umdrehen, eventuell verbessern sich die Temps um 1-2 Grad.


Das stimmt nicht, zwar wird die Temperatur im Gehäuse besser ausfallen, aber wenn der Radiator die warme Luft der Grafikkarte abbekommt werden sind die Temperaturen der CPU um mindestens 10°C verschlechtern. Durch die Wärme der Grafikkarte können Temperaturen bis zu 55°C im Gehäuse herrschen und es macht schon was aus, ob der Radiator mit 50°C warmer Luft oder nur 24°C aus dem Raum kühlt.

Natürlich hat es den Nachteil, das im Gehäuse die Luft nicht so gut abziehen kann und dadurch die Grafikkarte heißer werden kann. Sollte sich zu viel warme Luft im Gehäuse anstauen, wird der Radiator aber auch damit aufgewärmt, so dass der Vorteil der Raumtemperatur ggf. auch zunichtegemacht wird. Aber das lässt sich am besten selbst austesten und dann schauen was besser ist.

Für mich sind die Temperaturen gut und ich würde da nichts machen.
Luft wirst du in jeder Wasserkühlung finden, nur sitzt diese bei einem custom Loop im Ausgleichsbehälter. Mit einer AIO kann es sich daher nur im Radiator ansammeln. Wasser dehnt sich auch mit Wärme aus, so dass auch etwas Spielraum in einem Wasserkreislauf bestehen muss. Daher ist es auch nicht verkehrt etwas Luft mit dabei zu haben. An einer AIO hatte ich mal ein Temperatursensor dran und da kann eine AIO mit einem 240er Radiator auch an die 42°C + warm werden.

Manche AIOs können auch nach befüllt werden.

Bei einer CoolerMaster AIO waren dazu kleine Schrauben zum befüllen unterhalb eines Garantiesiegels am CPU-Kühler und Radiator. Wenn neue AIO, dann würde ich eine von Alphacool nehmen. Denn dort wird kein Radiator aus ALU verbaut, sondern aus Kupfer und ALU+Kupfer verträgt sich in einem Wasserkreislauf nicht so gut und oxidiert. Denn die Kühler und Anschlüsse bestehen aus Kupfer oder Messing. Zudem ist die AIO Modular aufgebaut und kann jederzeit erweitert werden.

Beispiel:








						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 CPU - Digital RGB
					

Der Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora AIO CPU Wasserkühler ist eine Weiterentwicklung des beliebten und bekannten Eisbaer Kühlers. Alphacool hat dabei viele Details verbessert und einige Standards beibehalten. Allen voran bildet die...




					www.aquatuning.de


----------



## Schori (14. August 2021)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> kann mir jemand erklären wieso es anders rum mehr sinn macht?
> ich meine, wenn ich die lüfter unten hinschraube oder umdrehe, saugt er ja die warme luft von innen durch den radiator? für die kühlleistung müsste es doch besser sein wenn ich die kältere luft von draußen durchblase?
> klar es kommt vorne kühle luft rein, die wärmt sich aber durch die GPU ja auf und ist somit wärme als die luft, die durch den deckel gesaugt wird
> 
> oder hab ich wo einen denk/logik fehler?


Wenn vorn und oben Luft reinkommt aber nur hinten einer rauspustet staut sich die Hitze im Tower.
Es hat sich bewährt die Luft vorn rein und oben & hinten raus zu befördern.
Selbst wenn die CPU einen Teil der Abwärme der GPU abbekommt ist das noch lange nicht kritisch. Vor allem da beim zocken die GraKa die Hauptlast trägt.
Am besten probierst du es einfach mal aus. Zwei Lüfter umdrehen ist jetzt nicht so der Akt.


----------



## IICARUS (14. August 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Wenn vorn und oben Luft reinkommt aber nur hinten einer rauspustet staut sich die Hitze im Tower.


Hängt vom Gehäuse ab, wie gut Überdruck von sich aus entweichen kann. Mit manchen Gehäuse die ziemlich  geschlossen sind, ist oben rausblasend besser. Im Allgemeinen kommt es auf 10°C mehr oder weniger nicht mit an, so das rausblasend auch besser ist, um bessere Temperaturen im Gehäuse zu haben.

Fakt ist aber, das auch ein Radiator immer von der Umgebungstemperatur abhängig ist und es wäre falsch zu sagen, das rausblasend eine bessere CPU-Temperatur erreichen würde. Nicht ohne Grund wird manchmal ein Radiator in der Front verbaut bevorzugt, damit dieser dann von der Raumtemperatur profitieren kann. In diesem Sinn... die Lüfter auf einem Radiator sind schnell umgedreht, daher einfach selbst austesten, welche Methode die besseren Temperaturen bringt.

Vorteil, wenn Überdruck besteht ist auch, dass nirgendwo ungefiltert Luft angesaugt wird und solche System nicht so schnell sich mit Staub zusetzen. Aber wenn die Temperatur im Gehäuse höher ausfällt, würde es sich auch auf die Grafikkarte negativ auswirken, weshalb oft oben rausblasend verbaut wird.


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. August 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, zwar wird die Temperatur im Gehäuse besser ausfallen, aber wenn der Radiator die warme Luft der Grafikkarte abbekommt werden sind die Temperaturen der CPU um mindestens 10°C verschlechtern. Durch die Wärme der Grafikkarte können Temperaturen bis zu 55°C im Gehäuse herrschen und es macht schon was aus, ob der Radiator mit 50°C warmer Luft oder nur 24°C aus dem Raum kühlt.
> 
> Natürlich hat es den Nachteil, das im Gehäuse die Luft nicht so gut abziehen kann und dadurch die Grafikkarte heißer werden kann. Sollte sich zu viel warme Luft im Gehäuse anstauen, wird der Radiator aber auch damit aufgewärmt, so dass der Vorteil der Raumtemperatur ggf. auch zunichtegemacht wird. Aber das lässt sich am besten selbst austesten und dann schauen was besser ist.
> 
> ...



die AIO sieht zwar gut aus, jedoch sind 155€ weit über meiner schmerzgrenze^^
wie gesagt, mein maximum hier wären 80-100€
ich bin jetzt mit dem vcore etwas runtergegangen (mein kumpel hat es "stur" nach dem video vom "der8auer" gemacht) und jetzt sind die temps auch beim stresstest bei 80-85° - also gut 5-10° weniger als vorher, was ja mehr als ok ist
dann werde ich erst mal warten, bevor ich mir was neues hole

dennoch danke!


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. August 2021)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> kann mir jemand erklären wieso es anders rum mehr sinn macht?
> ich meine, wenn ich die lüfter unten hinschraube oder umdrehe, saugt er ja die warme luft von innen durch den radiator? für die kühlleistung müsste es doch besser sein wenn ich die kältere luft von draußen durchblase?
> klar es kommt vorne kühle luft rein, die wärmt sich aber durch die GPU ja auf und ist somit wärme als die luft, die durch den deckel gesaugt wird
> 
> oder hab ich wo einen denk/logik fehler?


Du produziert dir quasi einen Wärmestau im Gehäuse. Die Luftströme von der Front und aus dem Deckel kommen sich ins Gehege, wobei vom Deckel her halt Wärme in den Gehäuseinnenraum gepumpt wird. Und in dem ganzen durcheinander soll dann der eine popelige Hecklüfter alles aus dem Gehäuse rausschaufeln? 

Wärme Luft gehört m. M. n. auf schnellste Wege raus aus dem Gehäuse, nicht erst rein, paar Ehrenrunde drehen und dann wieder verabschieden. 

Aaaaaaaber: da reden wir auch ganz viel von "im Prinzip". Wenn es funktioniert, ist alles super. Egal wo du den Radiator einbaust oder ihn als Hut spazieren trägst.


----------

